# Daniel Dumile (MF DOOM) passes away at 49



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

My favorite rapper, bar none. Not even a genre I listen to very often, but this guy's lyrics and flow were simply mesmerizing, and his persona was, well, awesome. A few recommendations for the uninitiated:


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

So I'm the only DOOM fan here? Sad.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm a huge DOOM fan, too. I was almost surprised by how devastated I was when I heard about his demise. Staggeringly clever writer and had an exceptionally personal and unique sense of rhythm and flow.

Agree on the greatness of Accordion and Doomsday, here's a few more of my absolute favorites:






The last verse where DOOM talks so touchingly about his deceased brother always gets me in my feels

(skip the first 1:45 of this next one)





DOOM was always funny and clever but Beef Rapp was DOOM at his funniest






Hard to pick whether DOOM's verses are better or Dilla's production


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of honor: recent deaths of notable non-classical musicians


----------

